# Why does my voice hurt after talking?



## Octavia

Okay...I've had this issue for over a year now, so I think I've been pretty patient. One of my "symptoms" prior to discovering my cancer and subsequently having two surgeries was my voice would hurt after talking some. Not after talking a lot...just some talking. I am not a big talker.

After (and before) my surgeries, I mentioned to my ENT (surgeon) about my voice hurting. He has looked at my vocal cords with a camera 2 or 3 times, and doesn't see any explanation. They work fine, and I can tell they work fine because I can talk and sing (only in the car or shower). For a short time (2-3 months) after my surgeries, I couldn't talk with much range or volume at all, but that has since improved.

It's definitely NOT a sore/scratchy/hoarse voice kind of thing...it's more like a muscle strain kind of soreness, and I feel it more on the sides than in the center of my neck, like 2 inches or so from center, on both sides of my neck.

Here's the thing...I use my voice to make a living. I'm not a singer or anything, so it doesn't have to be a perfect voice, but I do focus groups, I interview people, and I sometimes facilitate training classes. Those training classes are killers for my voice. Definitely on training class days (which I've really tried to limit, but a girl has to make a living) I overwork it. But I can't go to lunch with a friend or have a phone conversation without my voice hurting, and it hurts for the remainder of the day. Sometimes it prompts me to take anti-inflammatory meds such as ibuprofen. They don't work, but the act of taking the anti-inflammatories makes me feel like I'm at least trying to make a difference. (Stupid, I know...hope springs eternal.)

Any of the rest of you have this experience? Any clue about what it could be or how I can make it better/less painful?


----------



## sonnyjane

Octavia!!!

I'm only three months post-surgery, so I was still chalking my symptoms up to being part of recovery, but maybe they aren't just temporary!

I, too, talk for a living. I'm a presenter and frequently talk to large groups. I do have the aid of a microphone, but you still project your voice when you're on mic. At the end of my presentations, even though they are only 20 minutes or so, I do feel strained. I don't have the same physical pain as you, but I do feel exhausted, like I've just exercised, and my voice will be hoarse for a while. Usually I can drink a lot of water and be ready to do it again in a few hours, but it really takes a lot out of me. If I go to dinner or out for drinks with friends and spend a few hours gabbing, I'm unbelievably hoarse by the end of the meal.

Your symptoms sound more severe than mine since you actually feel pain in your muscles, but I do hope this will eventually improve! 
Immediately after surgery, the first two weeks I'd say, I couldn't sing or speak in anything but a low, monotone voice, but that went away and I'm now rocking out in the shower like you once more  The only probably is I don't have much "vocal stamina".


----------



## Octavia

sonnyjane, thanks for the response. It sounds like we have somewhat similar, but somewhat different issues. I think "vocal stamina" (or lack thereof) is a good way to put it!

I had the same soft/monotone issues after surgery, and even now (a year later) I can totally relate with you about going out to dinner or having drinks with friends, and the pain involved...mine's not a hoarseness, but a soreness...and honestly, I *think* I might rather have the soreness than the hoarseness, but who knows! I guess we just deal with whatever issue we have.

Well, hopefully it will get better for both of us.


----------

